# Sportsman Flyer



## Ed Minas (Jul 18, 2018)

I am considering buying a Spirtsman Flyer bicycle and plan to ride it.  At some point I may decide to put a motor in it.  Does any one have any experience with one?   If you prefer to contact me via private conversation for what ever reason feel free to do so.

Thanks in advance


----------



## whizzerbug (Jul 18, 2018)

never heard of it a pic would help


----------



## Butch (Jul 18, 2018)

www.sportsmanflyer.com


----------



## whizzerbug (Jul 18, 2018)

kool I would be interested in purchasing a bare frame but have too many projects now


----------



## bairdco (Jul 20, 2018)

I've known Pat since he got started with motorized bikes, raced with him on Kart tracks and seen many of his bikes in person.

Everything he makes is top notch, high quality stuff.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 27, 2018)

bairdco said:


> I've known Pat since he got started with motorized bikes, raced with him on Kart tracks and seen many of his bikes in person.
> 
> Everything he makes is top notch, high quality stuff.




I talked to Pat on the phone and was impressed.  He seemed top notch and his products seem top notch.  Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 27, 2018)

Thank you everyone who chimed in.


----------



## Stanley (Sep 20, 2018)

I emailed Pat twice....no reply. Phone number on site didn't work. How do get any info?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 21, 2018)

West coast time keep in mind. I got him on the phone the first attempt.


----------



## Stanley (Sep 22, 2018)

What phone number?
Sent 3 emails too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

